

Building Software Systems at Google and Lessons Learned - moserware
http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/Abstracts/101110.html
(Windows Media) video at http://ee380.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/videologger.php?target=101110-ee380-300.asx
======
moserware
(Windows Media) video at [http://ee380.stanford.edu/cgi-
bin/videologger.php?target=101...](http://ee380.stanford.edu/cgi-
bin/videologger.php?target=101110-ee380-300.asx)

~~~
moserware
Brief summary at [http://glinden.blogspot.com/2010/11/update-on-googles-
infras...](http://glinden.blogspot.com/2010/11/update-on-googles-
infrastructure.html)

Longer summary at [http://doubleclix.wordpress.com/2010/11/11/google-a-study-
in...](http://doubleclix.wordpress.com/2010/11/11/google-a-study-in-
scalability-and-a-little-systems-horse-sense/)

